# Equipment Platform - occupant load / egress



## Mech (Jan 18, 2010)

2006 IBC

Do I calculate an occupancy load for egress from equipment platforms or not since it is unoccupied?  Seems to me an unoccupied area would have a zero occupant load.

In my application, I have a 75 ft common path of egress and 200 ft exit access travel distance.  Do the 75 ft and 200 ft apply from the most remote part of the equipment platform?  From the intersection of the occupied floor / equipment platform?

If you can, please site the code section(s) also.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: Equipment Platform - occupant load / egress

More detail please..........


----------



## Mech (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: Equipment Platform - occupant load / egress

Sure - what else would you like to know?


----------



## Plans Approver (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: Equipment Platform - occupant load / egress

06 IBC

Section 502.1 an equipment platform is defined as "An *unoccupied*, elevated platform *used exclusively* for mechanical systems or industrial process equipment, including the associated elevated walkways, stairs and ladders necessary to access the platform"

Section 1002.1 means of egress is defined as "A continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from any *occupied portion* of a building or structure to a public way. A means of egress consists of three separate and distinct parts: the exit access, the exit and the exit discharge."

Do you need more?


----------

